# 10 gallon tank water change



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

How much of the water should I change when I'm doing a water change? And should I do a water change every week and clean the gravel every week as well if I'm going to have java moss and maybe other plants in there?


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

It depends on what fish you have in there.
it could be 10-20% every week or even 50%. Less more frequently is better for sensitive fish.
Gravel vacuuming at the same time as the water change is a good idea too but don't be too thorough as you might disturb the cycle.
Prime is the best dechlor I've used as it also makes Ammonia Safer.
cb


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

A good safe bet is 30%. If you give us what fish you have in the tank we can be more specific, like clep said.


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm probably going to be having around 5-6 guppies and one 2" albino pleco in there.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

i'd caution you on getting any sort of pleco for a 10 gallon tank. Even a smaller pleco (one that gets to 4") isn't really suitable for a 10 gallon tank. I was thinking about doing it once and backed out after I got answers such as you could get away with it, but I'd advise not to yada yada yada. Anywho 5 - 6 guppies a 20 - 30% water change would be fine.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Go to aquadvisor.com
I put your fish in there with a 50g/hour filter - Suggestion - a bigger tank or don't get the Pleco.Here's what aquadvisor has to say (a great starting point):
Suggestion: If you want to keep more than 1 Guppy, minimum recommend male to female ratio is 1:2 (M:F). You will be less likely to experience problem if you get even more females.
Note: Albino Bristlenose Pleco needs driftwood.
Warning: Albino Bristlenose Pleco is not recommended for your tank - it may eventually outgrow your tank space, potentially reaching up to 4 inches.

Recommended temperature range: 22 - 27 C. [Display in Farenheit]
Recommended pH range: 5.5 - 7.8.
Recommended hardness range: 1 - 15 dH.


You have plenty of aquarium filtration capacity.

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is 223%.
Recommended water change schedule: 41% per week.
Your aquarium stocking level is 123%. [Generate Image]


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

I actually have an albino pleco already and I've had it for at least 4-5 months. I haven't really seen any growth unless it gets bigger during a longer duration of time than 4-5 months. Its in a 2.5gal tank also and its doing fine it seems like.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

garrickyuen said:


> I actually have an albino pleco already and I've had it for at least 4-5 months. I haven't really seen any growth unless it gets bigger during a longer duration of time than 4-5 months. Its in a 2.5gal tank also and its doing fine it seems like.


That pleco needs to be moved to at 30 gallon tank asap. You can and will stunt its growth if you keep it in that 2.5 gallons. Stunted fish do not have a great life. They get all sorts of problems because their skeleton hasn't grown properly. The problems can include everything from difficulty swimming to death. Just because you haven't seen growth doesn't mean it isn't happening. I wouldn't be surprised if the growth is already stunted and his organs are starting to grow larger and larger and eventually kill him.


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't have enough room for a 30 gal tank but if someone with a 30 gal would like to take him off me I'd be glad. So if someone in the bay area wants the pleco that'd be cool. I didn't know that but my 10 gal is much like or even better then the petco tanks.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Garrick,
Right now, you've posted something that most people here would consider an admission of torturing your pleco. I have a different approach to trying to understand people who make the same decisions as yourself and hence I won't attack or ignore you.
People also survive in solitary confinement - but we impose those conditions knowing what they result in as a society. With fish, it's harder to understand what people do and why they do it. I guess we're often satisfied with having the fish survive - and assume that survival is as a result of affection. This isn't the case.
Your fish will be stressed, not grow to their full size, while their organs will continue to develop. It's not too different to confining you to a couch and feeding you fast food for the rest of your life while you watch the same TV advert again and again.
Our understanding of fish's needs has also developed dramatically since the 70s but there is no legislation which prevents people from doing what you are doing - or imposes a duty of care on fish stores to prevent them selling you unsuitable fish for the environment that you are providing for them. Unfortunately.
I guess this is why people refuse to answer posts such as this. They don't want to be complicit or encourage you down this route.
Fish stores sell fish. That's their job/livelihood. You want to buy fish - they won't say no most of the time.
It's your choice at the end of the day but if you choose to continue down this route, you won't find much support here - you might as well never return.
I have hopes for everyone that starts out in this way - and many have lived up to this hope and become successful fishkeepers. I even started out with an overstocked tank not understanding what I was doing.
cb


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I don't mind if people say whatever they want to say because I really didn't know. I just started this hobby not too long ago so I'm not going to worry. This just gets me more experienced. I understand where you're going and I get it. What's the maximum size of the albino pleco?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

garrickyuen said:


> Thanks for the info. I don't mind if people say whatever they want to say because I really didn't know. I just started this hobby not too long ago so I'm not going to worry. This just gets me more experienced. I understand where you're going and I get it. What's the maximum size of the albino pleco?


Sorry if you felt like I was attacking you, I certainly don't mean for it to come off that way. I just wanted to provide you with why the current home of that pleco is dangerous to the health of the fish. 

Most of us have made a mistake like this (I have) especially when just starting out. 

As far as finding a new home for the fish you could always donate him to your local lfs (petco/petsmart won't take a fish after a certain period of time). You can always try craigslist as well. 

Although when I use cl for rehoming a fish, people seem to not read the terms of use and report it because you "can't sell animals", but it does say re-homing with a small rehoming fee is fine, just be aware that someone may try and take the posting down.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Plecos, when they get big enough, also have a tendency to bulldoze plants just by moving around.

If all you can manage is a 10 gallon right now, at least it will be better than a 2.5 gallon. I would stick to 1 water change every week, and do 50%, since a large pleco can poo up the tank pretty fast.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Plecos are messy and useless. (IMO (If i say IMO, I can say whatever I want? Right?  ))

If 2 plecos, then larger WC's weekly 20-50% , and vaccuming 1/2 the gravel GOOD. Alternate sides each cleaning to prevent disturbing the cycle. Never clean 100% gravel and filter in same cleaning.


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Jbrown:
Attacking is good, I really don't care if you attack me or not but at least you let me know what I should do or what's best for the pleco. You guys know I'm talking about the albino pleco right? Not the common so the pleco shouldn't turn out as big


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

garrickyuen said:


> Jbrown:
> Attacking is good, I really don't care if you attack me or not but at least you let me know what I should do or what's best for the pleco. You guys know I'm talking about the albino pleco right? Not the common so the pleco shouldn't turn out as big


Yep, that pleco is capable of getting to 6", but more likely the 4" mark and currently the tank you have him in won't even let him get to the 4" mark.

Commons can get to be 2'


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

30% every day or 50% every 2 days.


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys, I'll move the pleco into the 10 gal tank once its done with its fishless cycle which I hope doesn't take too long. Also would I need to clean the gravel if I want java moss and other plants?


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Just an idea - why don't you prime your filter for the 10g in the current pleco tank?
That way it should be close to it's optimal filtering capability in a couple of weeks and you can just move it to the new tank.
It might have a bit too much flow with both filters operating but I'm sure you can find a way that they don't run as efficiently such as pointing the flow to the corners.
After 2 weeks, your filter should have more bacteria than with a fishless cycle!
cb


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

I like that idea, and never really thought of that. Hope it can hang on the small tank. Thanks man


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would do at least 30% weekly, but with that size tank the difference between 30 and 50 is about 1 minute on the siphon hose.


----------

